# New baselayout changed iface numbers and sshd won't start

## sl70

I think this gets into Gentoo arcania that is beyond me. After I upgraded baselayout and added openrc, my network interface numbers changed for some inexplicable reason. Now the wired interface is eth3 and wireless is eth4. It works fine like this so I don't mind, but I just realized that sshd is not starting up. When I do /etc/init.d/sshd start it complains that it can't find eth1 (which is what the wired interface used to be). 

I would be happy to reassign the network interfaces to eth0 and eth1 as before, but I can't see how to do this. udev rules? Or, if I can just get sshd to use eth3, I would be satisfied. 

TIA.

----------

## Hu

Did you do anything that would have changed the MAC addresses of the interfaces?  If so, udev would have gone to new names since that the old names are reserved for the old MAC addresses.  Delete the persistent net rules and reboot.

----------

## solamour

The udev rules for network interfaces are specified in the following file.

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

__

sol

----------

## sl70

@Hu: Right. I took the hard drive out of an old computer, and put it in a new one (and then upgraded baselayout and openrc) so of course the MAC addresses will be different. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it.

----------

